# Wlan auf Switch verteilen



## Deon (16. November 2010)

Hey
habe vor bald eine Lan zu machen. Da aber viele Spiele wie Starcraft 2 und Black Ops nur über Internet laufen gibt es ein Problem. Mein Wlan Router mit einer 16+er verbindung ist eine Etage über dem Platz wo die Lan stattfinden soll. 
Jetzt haben aber net alle wlan im pc sondern nur wenige. Kann man das Wlan signal irgendwie auf den Switch verteilen, so dass alle dann hatl internet haben???

Danke für folgende Antworten


----------



## robbe (16. November 2010)

Müsste funktionieren, in dem du den W-lan Rechner an den Switch anschließt und die Internetverbindung freigibst. Dann müssten alle an dem Switch Internet haben.


----------



## Deon (16. November 2010)

hab windows 7... wie gebe ich das internet frei und wie nutzen die anderen dann das?


----------



## robbe (16. November 2010)

Du gehst bei deiner W-Lan Verbindung auf Eigenschaften, dann auf Freigabe und dann ein Häkchen bei "Anderen Benutzern im Netzwerk gestatten, diese Verbindung...."

Dann müsste die Verbindung freigegeben werden und alle die Switch hängen müssten Internet haben.

Vielleciht kannst du das ja schonmal vorher irgendwie ausprobieren, falls du den Switch da hast und noch einen zweiten PC den du dran hängen kannst.


----------



## Deon (16. November 2010)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle und gute hilfe... werde es auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren, aber ich kauf zur sicherheit noch so ein 30m kabel damit das alles dann auf jeden fall läuft... leidet das internet sehr dran wenn es lang is??


----------



## GPHENOM (16. November 2010)

Ich hatte das Problem bei MW2, dass wenn ich die Internetverbindung freigegeben habe, ich selber nicht spielen konnte.


----------



## robbe (16. November 2010)

Deon schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die schnelle und gute hilfe... werde es auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren, aber ich kauf zur sicherheit noch so ein 30m kabel damit das alles dann auf jeden fall läuft... leidet das internet sehr dran wenn es lang is??




Nein, die länge ist völlig wurst. Lan kabel können locker 100m lang sein, erst danach könntes Probleme geben.


----------



## Deon (16. November 2010)

cool dann mache ich das mit dem kabel. vielen dank wa


----------



## sen1287 (16. November 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Nein, die länge ist völlig wurst. Lan kabel können locker 100m lang sein, erst danach könntes Probleme geben.



deine aussage ist so nicht ganz richtig.
es "kann" funktionieren ! und locker sei dahingestellt ... bei hohen kabellängen empfiehlt es sich einen repeater dazwischen zu setzen.

ich persönlich zieh bis 80m, drüber hinaus sollte man aber das signal verstärken.


----------



## robbe (16. November 2010)

Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das es selbst bei 110m Problemlos funktioniert. 
Natürlich muss das nicht sein, ist sicher auch Kabelabhängig.


----------



## sen1287 (17. November 2010)

die qualität ist auch ein faktor, dass stimmt.

ich hab nicht gesagt, dass es nicht funktioniert 
es muss nur nicht immer sein bzw. nur mit schlechtem durchsatz


----------



## Deon (17. November 2010)

ja mal sehen solange ich von den 16+ nicht weniger als 10000 krieg ist das kein problem


----------



## robbe (17. November 2010)

Du wirst wahrscheinlich sogar noch etwas mehr als übers W-lan kriegen. Über Kabel kommt immer die volle Geschwindigkeit an.


----------



## Deon (17. November 2010)

ah... danke wa


----------



## kühlprofi (17. November 2010)

GPHENOM schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem bei MW2, dass wenn ich die Internetverbindung freigegeben habe, ich selber nicht spielen konnte.


Ich spekuliere.....:
Wenn dann jeder über den Port des freigebenden PC's kommuniziert könnte es sein, dass die Pakete immer von der selben IP-Adresse aus versendet werden - eine IP kann nicht mehrere Serververbindungen aufbauen in Steam soweit ich weiss?


Ich würde aufs Kabel zurückgreifen. falls dus mit der Wirelessfreigabe nicht gebaken kriegst fällt deine Lan ins wasser ^^

Ausserdem, werden die IP-Adressen via DHCP verteilt?

Wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre würde ich einen kleinen Switch kaufen (kosten heute nicht mehr alle Welt), oder bei einem PC-Shop ausleihen (wenn du nett fragst?)
Dann halt ein 20-30m Kabel vom Wireless-Router zum Switch ziehen und vom Switch zu jedem LAN-teilnehmer.. alles auf DHCP einstellen, dann sollte nicht viel schief gehen können, ausser du hast ein Billig-Router welcher nicht mehr als 5 Adressen vergeben kann..

Ach ja und mit Kabellängen von 30-60 meter klappt das einwandfrei! 100 m ist maximallänge danach sollte ein Repeater eingesetzt werden. Hab heute in der Produktion auch ein 30 meter langes kabel verlegt...


----------



## Deon (17. November 2010)

ja hab nen 30 m kabel gekauft heudde deswegen dürfte das kein problem sein und mein router ist der w920v speedport von t-online glaub ich also müsste das auch laufen

wünscht mir glück am freitag geht's los^^


----------

